# Is it normal to feel like my therapy isnt moving fast enough?



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

I just started last week and have had two sessions thus far. Some of the assignments had a great effect, specifically affirmations, but I just don't feel like I'm doing _enough. _For example, right now, she wants me to envision a scenario that causes me minimal social anxiety three times a day everyday. The point is to feel the discomfort, and then realize I can handle it. I guess the anxiety is supposed to decrease after repeating the exercise so many times.

It isn't working for one. I can't induce my anxiety by playing make believe. Yes, I can induce generalized anxiety by thinking of my worries but not actual social anxiety, I need PEOPLE for that, lol.

Also, shouldn't I be going out there, calling, talking to people that cause me distress? This seems too slow and expensive. What are your thoughts?

If it sounds like I'm in a hurry, I am. SA has robbed me of a lot of years and I need to fix this and move on with my life.


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to be honest, I only read the thread title and the last sentence you wrote. Imo, if you've had these problems for "a lot of years" then it probably won't be a quick fix. That said, I wouldn't say it's a bad thing wanting to progress quickly, as long as it doesn't make you give up!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lol. I bet your therapist is getting to that point where you DO the thing that makes you nervous. Ask them.


----------



## Sophomore (Sep 19, 2010)

FairleighCalm said:


> Lol. I bet your therapist is getting to that point where you DO the thing that makes you nervous. Ask them.


I agree, nevertheless bring it up to the therapist and see what she says. At this point you guys are still getting to know each other and attempting to find the right pace. I went through the same process with my psych.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

If its only been a week maybe stick at it a bit longer, its probably just an easing phase.Ask if you can just get into it full throttle.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, next time I talk to her I will let her know I can handle more. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

tell your therapist you'd like to kick it up a notch.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

Many thanks for additional encouragement to let her know I can handle more. I agree that I may be trying to solve everything at once. I guess it's better that I'm overzealous rather than defeated, lol. 

Does anyone think the visualization assignment is feasible? I really can't imagine myself into feeling social anxiety without other people around...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I was the same way as you. When I was first referred to a clinical psychologist I thought all my problems would just melt away, but they didn't. I say my psychologist off and on for about 5 years, then finally gave up on him. Part of the reason why was because it was always me telling him personal things, but not learning any personal things about him. I understand that is the nature of thearpy, but I didn't like it. I eventually quit seeing him. I joined a support group, that I have been attending off and on for about 6 months. I have gotten more out of the support group than the whole time in therapy. The main reason was that in the support groups, people tell you their deepest problems, problems that I can relate to. Having everyone open up produced such a strong rapport, far so greater than I had with my psychologist.

To answer your question, if you really want to face your anxiety head on, and because you can't dream up a social anxiety situation in your head, then you may want to take small, baby steps in which you expose yourself to situations that produce SA. Bring this suggestion up with your therapist. And always be honest with your therapist as well. The more information you tell them, the better they can help you.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I've been in weekly therapy for 15 months, trying to treat 32 years of SA. I have small breakthroughs here and there, but no huge life-changing revelations. However, if I objectively analyze the results, I have come a long way. But all the improvements took months and months, and I still have setbacks. I wouldn't expect anything to happen in weeks.


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

deelishuss said:


> Many thanks for additional encouragement to let her know I can handle more. I agree that I may be trying to solve everything at once. I guess it's better that I'm overzealous rather than defeated, lol.
> 
> Does anyone think the visualization assignment is feasible? I really can't imagine myself into feeling social anxiety without other people around...


I think it's feasible. Remember that she doesn't know you so well yet, so if you are *beyond* the visualization, then you just need to tell her that you don't think that'll help. But be careful of pushing things aside before trying them. Many techniques seem strange or not helpful or relevant, but there is a reason why your therapist wants you to try it.

Personally, I can become anxious from thinking about a social situation. But not everyone suffers the same way.


----------

